# Hauntcast is back!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

whew! Hauntcast is finally back up and fully operational. The past 2 seasons will be added to the archive page by tomorrow. Hauntcast 29 will be available this Friday 4/1 and new product will be added to the store by Saturday.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Alright! Welcome back - I'll be dropping in.


----------

